# I totally need to date a British guy.. except..



## browneyes74 (Sep 1, 2013)

I just don't know how to find one in the Midwest of USA.. :rofl:

Okay, that's my funny.. 

There are a couple of you UK guys.. You are just tickling my funny bone. I GET your sense of humor. I love it. No one gets my sense of humor.. 

I'm so not ready to date, so this is completely theoretic.. But I'm cracking up, b/c my mom always used to say to me "You have such a British sense of humor Browneyes. You should marry an Englishman"


I just find it very strange and ironic that my deceased mother knew my sense of humor better than I did.. 

P.S. I hate Monty Python.. Don't go there..


----------



## philglossop (Apr 22, 2013)

He He, so you like our sarcastic dead pan like humour?

Or is it our witty one liners? 

Sadly we don't live like in Downton Abbey, but then I'm guessing not every US street is hive of murderers, and that pensioners all decamp to Florida for winter

If you give me some idea of what sort of comedy you like, I'll send some links across of our comedy. Just PLEASE don't say Russell Brand or Ricky Gervais both horrendous idiots who have only got so far thanks to self promotion.......

The following 2 tickle me totally

Firstly- when the 2 big soaps in UK met for Comic Relief a few years ago
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGTYY3qONHM

Secondly- when BBC Newsnight took on the weather forecast for a brief period

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMAt8ZXqtbc

(Oh and agree on Monty Python but you don't see it much on TV these days here)


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey I'm done with British guys, you can have my share 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Get yourself a big, sexy, lay back Aussie man, woohoo


----------



## browneyes74 (Sep 1, 2013)

I meant the UK guys on here. That dry wit is just cracking me up. The sarcastic, dead pan humor.. 

I've always liked Eddie Izzard. Old stuff though. Not the new stuff since he came to America.. 

I'll have to check out the links.. I'm going to have to look into my BBC channel more, I'm thinking..


----------



## browneyes74 (Sep 1, 2013)

I think all cultures have more than their fair share of jerks, unfortunately.. 

I'm starting to understand that 80s movie with John Malkovich, where he makes a robot version of himself to go to space and the scientist ends of falling in love with the robot, and the robot stays with her and John Malkovich goes to space instead.. 

I'm starting to appreciate that much more.. lol


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> Hey I'm done with British guys, you can have my share
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Weren't you just posting about the wonderful one you found?


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

Dollystanford said:


> Hey I'm done with British guys, you can have my share
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Cool! 

I'm done with british girls 

Well, I for one have no sense of humour. I am a complete jerk.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Love, love, love Eddie Izzard


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Weren't you just posting about the wonderful one you found?


Who said anything about him being British?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> Who said anything about him being British?


Let me guess, he is a descent from part of my ancestry, Vikings


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

drerio said:


> Let me guess, he is a descent from part of my ancestry, Vikings


Ha-Vai'ikings?


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

If you live in a big enough city, you can find lots of Englishmen and Irishmen drinking in pubs on weekend mornings while watching European soccer matches via satellite.


----------

